# voces para los diccionarios de WR



## mkellogg

Hola,

Estamos poniendo más grabaciones de palabras en los diccionarios de WordReference.  Para inglés, vamos a tener ocho acentos distintos.  Para español, quiero grabar muchos acentos también.  Estoy empezando con España y México.

Por favor, ayúdame en elegir una buena voz para representar el acento.

Voz mexicano

Español de España

¿Cuales voces te gustan?  Tienen que ser representante del acento neutro para el país, así no puede ser una voz andaluz. 

¡Gracias!

Mike


----------



## swift

Hola, Mike:

Me da la sensación, al escuchar las voces mexicanas, de que la mayoría son más adecuadas para narrar cuentos o para spots publicitarios que para pronunciar palabras sueltas. Supongo que las oraciones de ejemplo no serán leídas también, ¿verdad?

La voz que me suena más “mexicana” es la de *Pier* y, quizás, la de Alejandra también. Las otras no están mal pero me suenan un tanto dramáticas o comerciales.


----------



## mkellogg

swift said:


> Las otras no están mal pero me suenan un tanto dramáticas o comerciales.


Hola swift,

El problema es que estos actores de voz suelen hacer anuncios y cosas así que quieren algo dramático.  Hay que ignorarlo y escuchar el acento normal. Van a grabar palabras de una manera sencilla y normal para nosotros.


----------



## swift

Entiendo, Mike.  De igual manera, la voz de Pier me parece más representativa de la pronunciación “estándar” mexicana.


----------



## Lurrezko

De las voces de España, el primero, Kiko, no me parece español. Los otros cinco son claramente compatriotas, y no les distingo ningún acento reconocible, me parecen todos representativos.

Un saludo


----------



## Quiviscumque

Español de España: Kiko NO habla con acento español. Daniel habla con un tonillo muy afectado. Los demás valen.

México  (aunque no es lo mío): Carlos cae en el error, antiguamente defendido por académicos y maestros, de leer la v como labiodental.


----------



## Lurrezko

Quiviscumque said:


> Daniel habla con un tonillo muy afectado.



Suena a presentador de _Saber y ganar_.


----------



## Agró

De acuerdo con mis compatriotas, pero echo en falta una voz que no sea yeísta. No estaría mal incluir una (si pagan bien, me ofezco).


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> De acuerdo con mis compatriotas, pero echo en falta una voz que no sea yeísta. No estaría mal incluir una (si pagan bien, me ofezco).



Oiga, a la cola.


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko said:


> Oiga, a la co*ll*a.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Claramente Kiko no representa a ningún acento de España.

Los otros sí, pero yo los encuentro absolutamente afectados, teatrales.
Yo les pediría que para grabar palabras para un diccionario abandonaran ese tono de anuncio que a mí me resulta especialmente cargante.
En cuanto al acento en sí, representan un español de España ideal, modélico, pero ¿quién dice hoy "ciudad" con esa d final tan marcada?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Quiviscumque said:


> Daniel habla con un tonillo muy afectado.


Y Leo también.

En realidad, creo que  todos hablan medio rebuscado, pero si hay que elegir me gustan en este orden: Lola, Luis, Jorge.


----------



## swift

Pablo, ¡no estoy solo, no estoy solo! 

Yo sigo pensando, tras escuchar todas las grabaciones varias veces, que cualquier locutor comercial podría hacer exactamente las mismas grabaciones, con la misma modulación y la misma articulación.


----------



## nand-o

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Claramente Kiko no representa a ningún acento de España.
> 
> Los otros sí, pero yo los encuentro absolutamente afectados, teatrales.
> Yo les pediría que para grabar palabras para un diccionario abandonaran ese tono de anuncio que a mí me resulta especialmente cargante.
> En cuanto al acento en sí, representan un español de España ideal, modélico, pero ¿quién dice hoy "ciudad" con esa d final tan marcada?



Luis marca exgeradamente los modos de articulación, tanto en las consonantes iniciales como en las finales. Lola y Jorge estupendos.


----------



## merquiades

Si puedo votar
Jorge para España
Pier para México


----------



## Julvenzor

Hola, Mike:

Muchas gracias por depositar su confianza en nosotros. No soy de esas personas que se "indignan" con facilidad. Sin embargo, su última frase me ha sentado como una patada en el trasero. *No existe ningún acento neutro en ninguna parte** (aunque, dichosas nuestras pretensiones, hagamos el intento)*. Para colmo ha incluido la palabra "país". ¿Está diciéndome entonces, en pocas palabras, que yo no soy español o lo soy menos? Desde luego, ya tengo asumido que nunca trabajaré como doblador.

Aquí volvemos a incurrir en los mismos prejuicios de siempre: el acento andaluz no es "neutro" porque "sesea" o "cecea" (lo acepto); pero el _típico_ español leísta y laísta, "fisno" y que pronuncia "Madriz" y "Bildado" es sin duda más mucho más representativo que el resto; no espera, es el neutro de la nación. ¿Acaso se ha presentado en algún momento un estudio multivariante sobre lo "mayoritario"? ¿Sobre quién pronuncia cada consonante hacia un lado u otro del paladar?

Mi respuesta: ninguno me representa (suele ocurrir con los políticos), en su defecto señalo mis preferidos en este orden:

*España*:

1) Jorge
2) Lola
3) Luís

*Nota*: A Kiko lo desterrarán de España y a Daniel lo contratarán para la teletienda, los documentales de La 2 y traduciones de programas gringos sobre bodas lujosas y artículos en subasta. Debido a la difusión de este modelo, quizás por ello habría de considerarse el neutro. ¿No?


*México*

1) Alejandra
2) Pier

Los demás suenan excesivamente afectados.


Un saludo para todos.


----------



## ukimix

Hola, 

Mi impresión también es la de que los acentos mexicanos no son mexicanos. Se parecen más a los acentos típicos de los doblajes realizados por los estudios mexicanos para distribución en toda latinoamérica. Tales acentos se caracterizan por reducir en gran medida los acentos más tipicamente mexicanos, ya que quieren llegar a un gran público no mexicano. 

Saludo


----------



## Tampiqueña

Hola Mike:

Estoy de acuerdo con Swift, la voz de Pier es la más natural y se asemeja mucho al acento neutro de México.

Saludos


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Julvenzor said:


> Hola, Mike:
> 
> Muchas gracias por depositar su confianza en nosotros. No soy de esas personas que se "indignan" con facilidad. Sin embargo, su última frase me ha sentado como una patada en el trasero. *No existe ningún acento neutro en ninguna parte** (aunque, dichosas nuestras pretensiones, hagamos el intento)*. Para colmo ha incluido la palabra "país". ¿Está diciéndome entonces, en pocas palabras, que yo no soy español o lo soy menos? Desde luego, ya tengo asumido que nunca trabajaré como doblador.
> 
> Aquí volvemos a incurrir en los mismos prejuicios de siempre: el acento andaluz no es "neutro" porque "sesea" o "cecea" (lo acepto); pero el _típico_ español leísta y laísta, "fisno" y que pronuncia "Madriz" y "Bildado" es sin duda más mucho más representativo que el resto; no espera, es el neutro de la nación. ¿Acaso se ha presentado en algún momento un estudio multivariante sobre lo "mayoritario"? ¿Sobre quién pronuncia cada consonante hacia un lado u otro del paladar?
> 
> Mi respuesta: ninguno me representa (suele ocurrir con los políticos), en su defecto señalo mis preferidos en este orden:
> 
> *España*:
> 
> 1) Jorge
> 2) Lola
> 3) Luís
> 
> *Nota*: A Kiko lo desterrarán de España y a Daniel lo contratarán para la teletienda, los documentales de La 2 y traduciones de programas gringos sobre bodas lujosas y artículos en subasta. Debido a la difusión de este modelo, quizás por ello habría de considerarse el neutro. ¿No?
> 
> 
> *México*
> 
> 1) Alejandra
> 2) Pier
> 
> Los demás suenan excesivamente afectados.
> 
> 
> Un saludo para todos.




Obviamente yo estoy de acuerdo contigo.
No hay acento neutro y a mí ninguno de esos acentos me representa.
En todo caso son acento estándar, pero no neutro.
Todos ellos me parecen poco naturales, pero es necesario en estos casos escoger un estándar y en España ese es lo más parecido  a un español ideal donde suena todo muy bien articulado y marcado.
Pero no quería entrar en ese tema que no era objeto del hilo, aunque estoy totalmente de acuerdo con tu apreciación.

Si me preguntaran de qué parte de España son esas voces yo diría que son de la televisión que es donde hablan así.

Ayer dejé de ver un documental de viajes por lo que cargante que me parecía la que hablaba con su tono susurrante y sus shhh, lossh viajesssh, pero en general si estás en España estamos acostumbrados y nos parece normal, aunque esta del documental era una exageración.


----------



## Jaime Bien

ukimix said:


> Hola,
> 
> Mi impresión también es la de que los acentos mexicanos no son mexicanos. Se parecen más a los acentos típicos de los doblajes realizados por los estudios mexicanos para distribución en toda latinoamérica. Tales acentos se caracterizan por reducir en gran medida los acentos más tipicamente mexicanos, ya que quieren llegar a un gran público no mexicano.
> 
> Saludo



Me sucede exactamente lo mismo. De hecho, nunca asocié este acento a México sino a una especie de acento híbrido (si se quiere, entre mexicano y algo más) como más propio de la California de Estados Unidos.

Y ahora, éstas son mis votaciones (esto me recuerda a Eurovisión):

*México*: *Pier, Alejandra, Enrique*. En realidad, propongo que se nos propongan otros acentos menos afectados y a su vez claramente identificables como mexicanos por los que no lo somos, por supuesto con la aprobación final de los propios mexicanos.

*España*: *Jorge, Luis, Lola*. Tampoco me acaban de convencer, porque adolecen de naturalidad, pero bueno. Estoy de acuerdo en que Kiko no es español, y de Daniel ni siquiera voy a hablar.


----------



## ACQM

De acuerdo con los compatriotas. Mike, cuidado, deberías haber dicho "un acento estándar" y no "un acento neutro", los andaluces tienen razón, ellos no tienen ni más ni menos acento que uno de Valladolid, sólo que tienen una pronunciación más alejada del estándar de la Academia.

Kiko no es español (habla mexicano de doblaje), Leo y Daniel hablan muy afectado y raro. Los que valen según mi preferencia personal son Lola, Jorge y Luis.


----------



## Lurrezko

Hace poco apareció en mis clases un Erasmus finlandés, y le pedí que me dijera en su idioma _buenos días_, para poder saludarlo por las mañanas: lo escribió en la pizarra y lo pronunció un par de veces, lento y articulado, para que yo lo imitara. Eso es lo que hacemos todos cuando queremos que un no nativo aprenda e imite, hablar lento y articulado. Nadie suena natural así, claro. No podemos pretender que una voz de diccionario o de método de idiomas suene como el camarero del bar de la esquina.

Y tampoco es cuestión de generar un debate ajeno a la elección, pero es obvio que a mí tampoco me representa ninguna de las voces, y no soy andaluz. Mike no escogió bien el término, pero podría haber descartado un acento marcadamente catalán como el mío, o gallego, o canario. Todos sabemos cuál es el estándar, no hay que ser tan susceptibles, hombre.

Un saludo


----------



## mkellogg

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Si me preguntaran de qué parte de España son esas voces yo diría que son de la televisión que es donde hablan así.


Esto no es la voz que busco.  Tienen que sonar natural/normal.



ACQM said:


> cuidado, deberías haber dicho "un acento estándar" y no "un acento neutro"


Vale, vale. Voy a decir "estándar" desde ahora.  En Estados Unidos en  inglés, creo que es al revés: hay un acento neutro, pero no hay uno  estándar.

Parece que estáis de acuerdo, más o menos:
MX: Pier o Alejandra
ESP: Jorge o Lola

Voy a pedir otras grabaciones de Pier y Jorge con palabras nuestras, a ver si pueden decirlas con normalidad.

Espero volver a este hilo en el futuro, preguntando la misma sobre acentos de otras partes del mundo hispanohablante.  Cundo esta todo hecho, podemos volver a grabar los "otros acentos" de España.

¡Gracias por la ayuda!

Mike


----------



## swift

mkellogg said:


> Espero volver a este hilo en el futuro, preguntando la misma sobre acentos de otras partes del mundo hispanohablante.  Cundo esta todo hecho, podemos volver a grabar los "otros acentos" de España.


Eso sería magnífico, Mike. 

Gracias por seguir mejorando los diccionarios.


----------



## romarsan

En español Lola y Luis, por ese orden. Me gustan los tonos de voz de ambos pero creo que a Lola se le entiende mejor.

Saludos


----------



## jmx

No he oído las grabaciones, pero me gustaría comentar esto:

Según parece se trata de elocuciones al estilo "presentador de noticiero" de radio o TV. Esto implica pronunciaciones formales del español, que por supuesto está bien conocer, pero a veces la pronunciación "real" de la conversación diaria puede ser bastante diferente, y también es interesante conocerla. Entonces se me ocurre que se pueden dar, al menos para algunas palabras, *ambas* pronunciaciones. No digo que sea sencillo, evidentemente en estilos informales la variedad de pronunciación es más grande y esto complica la cosa, pero sería un valor añadido para los diccionarios, ya que no creo que exista algo así en ningún otro lugar.


----------



## mkellogg

Aquí tengo otras grabaciones de Jorge (España) y Pier (México), grabado de manera más natural.  Si no hay objeción, voy a usar estos dos.


----------



## swift

La de Pier suena natural a mis oídos.


----------



## romarsan

Suena bien, Mike.


----------



## mkellogg

Hola a todos,

Estamos continuando nuestro trabajo de grabar las palabras en acentos distintos.  Ahora tengo los de Argentina.  Por favor, avísame cual o cuales son los mejores.

Mike


----------



## cacarulo

Los de Buenos Aires y su zona de influencia, mejor dicho. Para decir "Argentina" faltaría un cordobés, un correntino, un salteño o un jujeño, un santiagueño, un mendocino o un sanjuanino...

Martín está bien.
Valeria también, tal vez un poquitín demasiado "locutora", pero está bien.
A Luis se le nota un esfuerzo por parecer porteño; de hecho se le escapa, al final, una elle en lugar de ye.
Alejandra marca mucho las eses y tiene un tonito medio raro, pero la ye la pronuncia bien.
Alejandra L. está tan bien como Martín.
Edgar también marca mucho las eses. "suele eScribir, la ciudad eStá...".
Kiko habla en "español neutro". 
Ernesto es re porteño, pero marca la ese de eStá excesivamente. El resto está bien porque es de acá, se le re nota, jaja.
Rafael no parece tener el español como lengua materna, jaja. Bueno, exagero tal vez, pero no suena nada argentino.
A Jo le cabe casi lo mismo que a Kiko.
Rodrigo está muy bien también.
Y Gonzalo tampoco suena argentino.

Digamos que Rodrigo, Martín y Alejandra L. se destacan apenas sobre Valeria y también sobre Ernesto, que es el otro a considerar para mi oído.

De nada.


----------



## anipo

Yo me inclino por Alejandra L. y por Ernesto.
 Se nota que los dos son argentinos, pero no tienen un exagerado acento porteño o uno de una provincia determinada.

Saludos.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Alejandra L es la que me gusta más.

Rodrigo, Martín y Alejandra en segundo lugar.

Valeria y Ernesto como opciones adicionales.

Los demás, definitivamente no.


----------



## mkellogg

A mi me gusta la voz de Alejanda L, también. Habla muy claramente.  Voy a intentar contratar con ella.

¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## nomen

No sé cuál es el problema que tiene vd para con "una voz andaluz". Andalucía es muy vasta, y si no le basta,, bastante diversa. Créame que un sanluqueño y un segureño no se entienden, para nada.
¡Basta ya! ,, de identificar al andaluz  con un volante de lunares,, y un palmero.


----------



## ACQM

nomen said:


> No sé cuál es el problema que tiene vd para con "una voz andaluz". Andalucía es muy vasta, y si no le basta,, bastante diversa. Créame que un sanluqueño y un segureño no se entienden, para nada.
> ¡Basta ya! ,, de identificar al andaluz  con un volante de lunares,, y un palmero.



Creo que es fácil entender que en una página internacional se pida un lenguaje prácticamente estándar y no una variante regional marcada. Andalucía es enorme y tiene montones de hablas preciosas, pero no es el tema de este hilo. Se trata de buscar unas pronunciaciones estándar más o menos neutras para dar ejemplos a los no nativos, no de hacer un compendio de todas las formas preciosas de hablar nuestro idioma.


----------

